# nem retesz, nem is heveder



## Mihály

Helló!

Arra a dologra keresem a magyar szót, amit akkor szoktak keresztbe tenni egy ajtó előtt, ha nem akarják, hogy azt valaki kívülről betörje. Ez ugye nem retesz, mert az kicsi, nem is heveder, mert azt csak elfordítják. Hanem például egy faléc vagy fém valami, amit mondjuk a várvédők is használnak a filmekben.

Tudja valaki, mi erre a jó szó?

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály, szerintem lehet, hogy ki kellene kerülnöd a problémát vmi trükkel, de ha nem lehet, akkor a legközelebbi kifejezés, ami talán szóba jöhet, az a *tolózár*.

A problémát nem tudnád úgy elkerülni, hogy igésíted a kifejezést pl. "elreteszelte az ajtót"? (Még akkor is, ha nem reteszről van szó. Az igés formája szerintem jó lehetne.)


----------



## Mihály

Ez nagyon jó ötlet, köszönöm szépen. Ez lesz, azt írom, elreteszelte.
Mégiscsak furdalja az oldalam a kíváncsiság: nincs erre magyar szó? ...


----------



## Csaba

Meddő kíváncsiságból, remélem nem baj, ha megkérdem: más nyelven hogy mondják?


----------



## Mihály

A szövegben, amit fordítok, az van, hogy _bar_. Ez olyanokat jelent, hogy keresztfa, sorompó stb. De valahogy az van bennem, hogy kell lennie egy pontosabb szónak erre magyarul!


----------



## Zsanna

A _tolózár_at épp ezért nem erőltettem, mert ugyan funkcióját tekintve az, amit írtál, de ha angolul azt hallom, hogy "bar", biztos, hogy nem a tolózár lesz az első szó, amire gondolok. Pláne, ha az egy nagyobb darab. 

De gyakran előfodul, hogy az angolban van egy pontos tárgymegnevezés, amire nekünk nincs megfelelő kifejezésünk. Olyankor meg kell próbálni kikerülni a problémát, pláne ha nincs külön hangsúly a tárgy megnevezésén.

Csaba, feltételezem, hogy *merő* kíváncsiságból kérdezted!


----------



## Zsanna

Az Országh szótár megadja a keresztrudat is, ami szintén jó fordítása lehet a szónak, főleg régebbi, falusi, nagy méretű ajtókhoz használt záróeszköznek.

Esetleg, tágítva tovább a jelentés és használatkört, esetleg használható lenne az eltorlaszol ige is. (A szövegtől függ.)


----------

